# Happy Birthday to Me - My Gift To You....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

As some of you may know its my Birthday today :thumb:

I have had a great start to the day with some lovely presents and Birthday wishes.

I was always taught to share though.... So.....

How about I give you guys a birthday treat too via a discount at Clean and Shiny :buffer:

Simply visit www.cleanandshiny.co.uk spend over £10.00 and you can use the code: *birthday* to get you a whopping 15% off any order you place over my Birthday weekend! This will run till Sunday share it with your friends the more the merrier!


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday dude!!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy birthday Johnny:thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday, hope you have a fab day.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy birthday johnny


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday have a great day


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Johnny!!!!

Have a good one :thumb:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday and the discount code is a nice touch too!


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I hear all the best people have their birthdays on the 6th November

Have a good one aswell


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Johnny, enjoy.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top guy happy bday


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very best wishes on your birthday Johnny, 21 again?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very best wishes on your birthday Johnny, 21 again?


29 and Holding....


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Johnny


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Happy birthday and thanks. I treated myself to a rupes swirl torch and some other goodies, thanks agai and enjoy your day.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, hope you have a great day.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Bon anniversaire mon ami.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, fella...and thanks for the very kind offer.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Happy birthday Johnny


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Burpy hathday hic. 

Cheers bud.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy birthday young pup..


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Johnny, thanks for sharing the wealth!


----------

